

Why Is Microsoft So Scared of OpenOffice? - rbanffy
http://news.idg.no/cw/art.cfm?id=ACB4238E-1A64-6A71-CEB54AA1B1D9423E

======
rbanffy
My bet? Microsoft fears Oracle will invest in better integration between OOo
and Oracle applications. Remember that now OOo has Oracle's "seal of
approval".

Oracle could invest some time improving OOo's spreadsheet and giving it means
to easily import and/or manipulate real-time data coming from Oracle's
backoffice applications.

